
Reindeer Ordering (SQL) - panda17
https://www.damirsystems.com/reindeer-ordering/
======
zimpenfish
Can't actually read it because there's a Cloudflare captcha in front of it.
It's probably a great article but ... bugger off with that nonsense.

